# Well done to Miss BC



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Big well done to Briar she got 3rd in her class.

I think there was only 2 competitors though lol:lol:

Nah 7 girls and a tough lineup from what Im told so Briar's done herself proud there.

If you didnt know she's lost something like 4 stone on the diet to get to show readiness which is determination embodied.

Awesome result Briar :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

That's awesome!

Well done her.

Great work on losing 4st, too.

How does she feel with the result, Tom?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

that's great result for 1st show. well done missyBC.. good stuff. .. any pics ?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Well done


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Baz text me so dont know more than that sorry guys


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Great result, well done BC


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Big congrats looked good on pics i seen on another thread


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Fantastic result BC!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

well done sweeti mmmwwwahhhhh xxxxxxxx


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

well done missy xxx


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well done Briar:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

:rockon: :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Well done Briar! :thumb: I bet you are fair looking forward to that 12 inch cookie noo!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

huge congrats


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

*AWESOME!!!!! CONGRATS HUN!!!!* :bounce: :bounce: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:rockon: :beer: :bounce: :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

well done!! you should be very proud of yourself!! you have worked so hard!! now enjoy your cookie and donuts!! x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have nothing but respect for anyone who steps onto that stage so WELL DONE !


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

:thumb: Well done!! Looking forward to seeing some pics :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey guys thanks so much for the congrats and thanks for the thread tom

YUP i came 3rd out of 7 and i also got an invite to the british finals in 4 weeks, not sure if i will do it yet, will see what the other girls are like i think before i make that decision.

im going on holiday on monday and im not going to think about dieting or anything and will see how i feel then

have just got home after macdonalds and i have also just eaten cheesecake and ice cream, the cookie is next lol

xxx


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

big well done again miss bc, although i hate you for getting to eat that food


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

the best thing BC, is that after mac D's....you will look even better tomorrow


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> the best thing BC, is that after mac D's....you will look even better tomorrow


hahahah that would be nice lol

thanks jimmy :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

well done, congrats


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

MissBC said:


> hahahah that would be nice lol
> 
> thanks jimmy :thumb:


trust me

you will be fuller, and tighter....but it doesnt last very long, maybe a day


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> trust me
> 
> you will be fuller, and tighter....but it doesnt last very long, maybe a day


hahaha well DB and i go on holiday on monday so fingers crossed i still look ok for the beach x


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

try to moderate the carbs on hol, as the water will hit you bad because you have been resticting them so much...it almost makes one look fatter than they actually are!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fantastic and a big congrats.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welldone Hun you have done yourself proud


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Goodwork BC another UKM clan trophy.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats again Briar! :thumb:

We woz there and you looked proper 'andsome!

(Well done Baz too...)


----------



## irondogg (Aug 8, 2009)

big up B you held your own up there all that work paid off hope you feeling ok today i feel like ive been run over but hey 1 down and plenty to come congrats


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Very well done to you Briar!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done Miss BC, Excellent result, all worth it now eh! Enjoy the food :thumb:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

great news well done ,the depth of talant on this site just gets deeper :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

congrats Briar


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats MBC! Enjoy the holiday, you deserve it!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

fantastic result and an amazing transformation - well done Miss BC.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Congratulations! Excellent showing on your first show. Enjoy the food and your hols


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Hope to see the photo's soon Congrates you deserved it for all your hard work


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

we need pics!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Very well done Briar, hope you enjoyed the carbs


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

lighting not great but here

x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

more


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

irondogg said:


> big up B you held your own up there all that work paid off hope you feeling ok today i feel like ive been run over but hey 1 down and plenty to come congrats


hey babe... thanks

you looked wicked and did so well for ur first too

feeling ok today have been eating very well lol macdonalds, cheesecake etc etc lol x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> we need pics!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


done x


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well done Kid, the Pics looks Amazing. 

Just shows what hard work and dedication can do.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations...well earnt - enjoy your holiday :thumb: :beer:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Well done MissBC. :thumb: .


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking great there.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

nice one  good showing from the ladies there!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well done


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Look great, well done!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Well done hun x


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, I am in love.

You are so pretty, look like a model.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done Aussie bird. You look great. Now get your butt to the finals.

Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well done!!!  x


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Well done Briar, awesome.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratulations MissBC

Another trophy for the UK-M cabinet


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Brilliant stuff Bri...!!! awesome effort on your first show and all the hard work paid off in spades... you must be very happy... well done...!

*edit* just saw the pics... good god you look amazing... legs are awesome, back is brilliant and you just brought it all together... you must have had a great prep buddy


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Fooking well done Briar xxxx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Brilliant stuff Bri...!!! awesome effort on your first show and all the hard work paid off in spades... you must be very happy... well done...!
> 
> *edit* just saw the pics... good god you look amazing... legs are awesome, back is brilliant and you just brought it all together... you must have had a great prep buddy


thanks GP

pics are ok but i will get better and better

WATCH THIS SPACE


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

back from holiday now.... hmmmm what next......

more food for the moment then i will decide


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Love your new avvy Missy, oooooohh yes


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

strange_days said:


> Love your new avvy Missy, oooooohh yes


Oh, that goes double for me. :thumb:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Oh, that goes double for me. :thumb:


Wow you came twice ?

What's your secret ?? :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well Done? Are you kidding you didnt even diet you frickin ho! 

Ok maybe a little but it isnt like you lost 4 stone or anything jees get a grip....

haha only joking woman - great effort was very proud to be shouting for you and Barry Muscles - will be texting you back in abit x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Well Done? Are you kidding you didnt even diet you frickin ho!
> 
> Ok maybe a little but it isnt like you lost 4 stone or anything jees get a grip....
> 
> haha only joking woman - great effort was very proud to be shouting for you and *Barry Muscles* - will be texting you back in abit x


thats my boy :thumb:

yea i know 60lbs was a piece of pi5s  (but i couldnt have done it with out barry, his prep of me was awesome and i will never thank him enough for getting me there) in saying that i may find a way to thank him lol wink wink


----------

